# Quality coffee at Starbucks??



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

A snippet from yesterday's Evening Standard:



> *Express espresso is no more*
> 
> Coffee drinkers must wait longer at Starbucks in America after staff were told to make only two drinks at a time to ensure quality.
> 
> ...


Now, let me get this straight. They're finally starting to make milk based drinks in the way all proper baristas have been doing for years?!

And whilst they're at it, why not employ more staff so two machines can be used simultaneously so that the queues won't be going out the door?

On second thoughts the article makes no sense as it starts of saying only two drinks can be made at a time then finishes of with the line, only one machine can be in use at any one time.

Am I missing something?


----------



## DavidS (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't think they even use proper machines at starbucks, ie, I thought the whole espresso bit was automated...? Maybe that's just in England, or select stores..


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

Crickey! it won't be long before they start making coffee based drinks as well.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Perhaps the one machine is a two group?

I'm not too keen when I see the barista fill my drink with the slops from the previous one, been left on the side for a few minutes, possibly reheated X-(


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

I haven't been to Starbucks for ages for a drink 'cos I don't like my expensive coffee or tea in a paper/plastic cup.

I did, however, pop in recently to enquire about their grinders which had been recommended somewhere. But the girl told me that they had been withdrawn from sale due to a faulty design.

Nuff said, wot!


----------



## coffeeman (Mar 20, 2010)

I think they do only use what are essentially bean to cup machines for the espresso and the milk is foamed by hand but i understand this is UK only. I'm in the states next week so will see if I can find out what they use over there.

I suspect the reason many barista's in chain shops don't use fresh milk is a lack of understanding. I think if barista's were trained what happens to milk at what temps etc and why not to re-heat then this would make a difference. I would imagine it's also the fact that, if you washed jugs after each use, you'd be too and from the sink all day if the sink is not near the machine.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Bucks use Super auto's/or bean to cup machines. They use Cimbali's ...... The steam wand has an "auto" foamer. It has a small pump pumping compressed air into the milk. There is a thermistor on the end of the wand and when the milk reaches the right temp it switches off the steam. THe amount of air is set by the engineer so that the foam reaches the top of the jug just as it reaches temp. Of course this means they have to fill the jug to the same amount each time and use the same massive pitcher.

I used to work for Miko Coffee and have worked on the FAEMA branded kit (which is the same as La Cimbali)

Pretty much this machine, but older and bigger. CLICKY HERE


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

I have to hand it to Starbucks though their Christmas coffee's are lovely. This year they start on the 4th November, and this weekend I will probably go and have a eggnog latte and because I have a Starbucks card I get free whipped cream just to make it even sicklier.


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

> I have to hand it to Starbucks though their Christmas coffee's are lovely. This year they start on the 4th November, and this weekend I will probably go and have a eggnog latte and because I have a Starbucks card I get free whipped cream just to make it even sicklier.


Call me an old fogey if you like but that sounds ghastly! My favourite flavour of coffee is coffee.


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Ok well maybe it is not proper coffee but it is still nice.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

liquidmonkey2000 said:


> Call me an old fogey if you like but that sounds ghastly! My favourite flavour of coffee is coffee.


Say it like it is L-Monkey LMAO!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Any more room in your corner?


----------



## coffee berry (Nov 4, 2010)

Coffee isn't coffee if it's heavily flavoured with something else IMHO. But I have ventured into Starbucks at Xmas with friends and the smell from the gingerbread latter is strangely alluring and festive. Their standard coffees are something else though - best description would be from The Hitch hikers Guide, 'something that tastes almost, but not quite, totally unlike coffee'


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

coffee berry said:


> best description would be from The Hitch hikers Guide, 'something that tastes almost, but not quite, totally unlike coffee'


Spot on Coffee Berry!! Starbucks usual offerings are pretty dire!! lol


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

Well,well,well. My earlier and only experience of Starbucks up to then was less than satisfactory. recently did a visit to my local one and what a difference, nice heavy cup; proper espresso machine, super milk drink and attentive Staff.

The blend they use locally is partly South American and part Indonesia resulting in a lovely taste although the girl was unable to tell me which specific regions or names. She also offered to brew a free French press of their espresso if I bought a bag of their beans.

So a very pleasant experience!


----------

